# Eco-complete vs. aqua soil



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

Im setting up a 75 gallon tank and I am wondering which substrate is better. (Eco-complete or Aqua soil). Also how much will I need for my tank.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Personally, I prefer AquaSoil but I have had great success using either one. 

If you follow the "1 pound substrate to 1 gallon of water" rule, then you will need 75 pounds of substrate. I like mine a little deeper in the substrate category, and would make it an even 100lbs. I think that is about 4-5 bags of Eco Complete (I can't remember if they come in 20lb or 25lb bags) or about two of the large bags of AquaSoil.

I never could understand why AquaSoil come is Liter sizes as that is measurement of volume and not weight. To each his own, right?


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

I thinking of using Bacter 100, Power sand Medium, 4 bags of amazonia 2 (9 liters) normal, and 2 amazonia 2 (3 liters).


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Well, so be it. 

If you can teach me how to convert a "volume" into a "mass" measurement, I would be very grateful! HA!

I would think that you would certainly have more than enough substrate in there if you followed that plan, Knotty! I'm not sure if you would need the Bacter as the PowerSand already has bacteria in it, but GO FOR IT!!!!!


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

I've used both as well and in 75g tanks. 

The aquasoil has the benefit of lowering pH/hardness of the water which is usefull if your using tap and it is hard. I have read posts regarding clouding problems regarding the Amazonia II. I think some discerned it was a bad batch of the II version. I also have read posts that claim that Amazonia I is superior to II. The aquasoil I used was already used and grew great plants. With the aquasoil you will have a big ammonia spike which will benefit plants but not fish so you will need to hold off until it levels out.

With the eco-complete I have also grown plants like crazy and have never had the cloudy water problem. In fact, the water has been crystal clear and doesn't cloud with significant rescaping. There have been bad batches of eco as well so you should insure that the grain coloration is dark and consistent as the bad batches were reported to be mixed/irregular in color and ended up raising the hardness and pH of the water.


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

Ok im thinking i might just go with eco complete. Donald, I just went to http://www.adana-usa.com then click on shop then on substrate. They give you this chart that shows how many bags to use.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Oh yes, I remember said "chart." I just used Amazonia II and the two of the biggest bags they had. I just needed it as a "layer" in the substrate as I have used four additional substances for my substrate as well.

I never had an issue with "cloudiness" with the water using Amazonia II. I have heard of tainted bags of Eco-Complete as well which end up clouding the water and killing fish. I prefer the Amazonia II as it provides a bit more in the way of nutrients for the roots, but again, I've had good success using Eco as well. Just don't get the Eco "Onyx"; it will raise your carbonate hardness considerably!!! Even Onyx is not "awful," but I wouldn't buy it again.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

DonaldmBoyer said:


> Oh yes, I remember said "chart." I just used Amazonia II and the two of the biggest bags they had. I just needed it as a "layer" in the substrate as I have used four additional substances for my substrate as well.
> 
> I never had an issue with "cloudiness" with the water using Amazonia II. I have heard of tainted bags of Eco-Complete as well which end up clouding the water and killing fish. I prefer the Amazonia II as it provides a bit more in the way of nutrients for the roots, but again, I've had good success using Eco as well. Just don't get the Eco "Onyx"; it will raise your carbonate hardness considerably!!! Even Onyx is not "awful," but I wouldn't buy it again.


I agree, I had no cloudiness with amazonia II. I think it might depend on what patch you got.


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

Alright is there any way to tell or is it just the luck of the draw.


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

And am I putting them down in the right order. Power sand, aqua soil, powder.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I haven't really heard of a QC issue with Aquasoil. There was one with Eco a few years ago, but I really wouldn't worry too much about getting a bad batch of either one.

I've used both as well. They both grow plants, but I do think AS holds more punch based on the fact that it really is a 'soil' while Eco (larva rock) is not. Using AS will require less water column dosing since it already contains N/P and other elements, so you really only have to dose K and some micros. The bottom line with AS is that it works very well, but it's designed to be put down and not moved around once the tank is filled. More so with AS II. So if your new to this and going to be changing your layout alot I would go with Eco. I definitely would not go with AS II and the powder. Also powersand does not look like sand. It's big chunks and it had a tendency to work it's way through the AS if you uproot plants or change your layout so go light on the powersand.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I guess comparing AquaSoil to something else is something that will never go away.

AquaSoil provides an environment for the roots that no other substrate provides straight out of the bag. I can go into details but that's not my point. Any substrate reaches a state in which you can grow anything in it. But AquaSoil does that starting with Day 1 and continues to do it for what it seems forever. You can take it out of an established tank, dry it up, store it and use it again whenever you want. You will get the same performance.

If we talk about a second best then my vote goes for inert gravel. That's right - inert gravel. All other so called "special" planted tank substrates add things to the water, compact, loose properties and so on. Makes no sense to pay extra for that. Use inert gravel, let the tank establish 4 to 6 months and you will have a substrate that is as good as the "special" products. Actually in most cases even better because it does not mess with your water properties.

Talking about EcoComplete - everybody knows that it releases an extreme amount of Magnesium in the water. It raises the hardness. It also buffers the pH as if a planted tank needs it. So, why would I want one of the most important nutrients (Mg) to be so elevated? There is no answer to that. EcoComplete is black and it's marketed in a clever way. That is all there is to it. Nothing else.

Here's a symbolic picture of AquaSoil. Would you compare this to others?

http://www.3dm3.com/tutorials/bugatti_veyron/bugatti_veyron_preview.jpg

--Nikolay


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

And in case someone decided that I'm dismissing EcoComplete - here's a tank done with EcoComplete:

http://www.aquatic-plants.org/gallery/album29

Never fertilized. Only cherry shrimp. It did have peat under the EcoComplete but peat wears off in about 2 weeks. pH of that tank was about 8 from Day 1. Hardness kept climbing, last time I checked it had reached about 13 if I remember correctly.

Beautiful tank.

--Nikolay


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

Ok, what would you suggest for siphoning a planted tank. Will the powder amazonia get sucked up?


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Feb 27, 2008)

i love my eco complete and i haven't had a bad batch so my pH stays around 6 when my tap water is 7.8. its great 

if you want the tank to grow great then invest in a good set of lights over the tank, thats always a good factor to focus on. and if you have the $ then go and get the aqua soil. its amazing, but eco isn't far behind, ive had great success.


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

In what order do I put down the substrates?


----------



## jmhart (Nov 13, 2007)

Selling in volume actually makes more sense, easier to calculate how many bags you need to reach a particular depth.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

power sand, soil, soil powder. 9liter bag is good for 17 gallons. i think 3 9liter bags of reg. soil and 2 9L bags of powder will be enough for sure. bacter 100 is not necessary, plants will grow well with out it.


----------

